# Who's going to the Funeral of Peter, the Humber-Traveller?



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Good morning one and all.

This post is partly a reminder that Peter's funeral is this Wednesday, 1:30pm, Chanterlands Avenue Crematorium, Hull, HU5 4EF. There's more info on the original thread...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-75071.html

It's also an invitation for anyone wanting a stop-over for the night. We're 25 miles away from Hull. Feel free to PM me.

AuntieSandra and I will be there but it would be heart-warming to see others representing MHF on this sad occasion.


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

Would like to attend but unfortunately work commitments will not allow. Will be thinking of him.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi UncleNorm, although I won't be there, I'll take some time out in my working day to think of Peter and Chris on Wednesday. I'm sure a lot of other MHFactors will be doing so also.

It is a thoughtful and generous offer you have made for people to stop over at your place.

Hope it goes ok on Wednesday.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

We won't be there either Norm we are headed to Dorset to visit some old (literally) friends. We will be thinking of you all though.

(BTW I don't think the MHF charity total has been updated recently)


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Who's going to the Funeral of Peter, the Humber-Travelle*

Hi Norman,

Thanks for putting this up. Unfortunately, I will not be able to attend, but you will all (especially Chris) be in my thoughts in Wednesday.

Dougie.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I will be thinking of him and his family on that day. Actually, I have thought about him every day since he died. I hope the weather holds but it looks iffy.

I would look forward to a description of the day from those who did make the funeral and knew Peter personally.


----------



## LeoK (Apr 21, 2006)

*Funeral of Humber-Traveller*

We are both planning to be there.

Leo and Penny.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

If nothing urgent crops up i shall attend.
If I am unable to do so I shall take time out to remember Peter and Chris.

dave p


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

With great sadness the answer is no, much as we would wish to be there it is just not possible. We will be thinking of the event and Peter and Chris and hope that there will be a good representation from MHF.

He is certainly in our thoughts.

Thanks for the offer,

Dave and Lesley


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Unfortunatly we will be in Wiltshire as I have an appointment there on Wednesday that I have had to wait a long time for and it couldn't be changed.
We will be thinking of Peter and Chris on Wednesday with lots of love though

Tina & Glenn


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Like many other members, geography and other commitments prevent us from being with you. We will be thinking of Peter on Wednesday.

And this post will bring the topic back into view. :idea:


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Hello

We would really have loved to be there but geography & prior commitments will prevent us from being physically there but we will be there with you all in spirit.

We have had you Christine in our thoughts daily since your sad loss and will be thinking of you especially on Wedneday. I do hope the weather will stay bright and dry for you.

RIP Peter

George & Elizabeth


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I would have liked to attend, unfortunatly I dont have any work at the moment so I can't afford to go over.

Please send my regards to Chris.


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

We will both be there

Regards

R/M


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Unfortunately we cannot be there. 

We did see Chris today. I called her last night and arranged for her to come in and collect a canvas of the family shoot. She seemed in good spirits bearing in mind what she has been through and Shona was able to have a long chat with her away from the rush of the studio.

We hope tomorrow is not too arduous for her and her family

stew


----------

